# Help with finding organizations that assist with dog adoptions from Mexico!



## rawkus (Jan 23, 2008)

My wife and I are living in Mexico(Cancun) at the moment. We have two adopted street/straydogs. 

Ill go straight to the point:

I have waited for about 6 years to get a position in Kenya, working as a Safariguide. Unfortunately, since the nationalparks dont allow ANY kind of pets(understandable), we have to give our two dogs away 

My placement is 4 years, so there goes the plan of temporary placement 

What I need your help with, assuming most of you live in either US or Canada, is to locate organizations that help out with "across the border" adoptions. Mexico just isnt the best place for animals, considering that a big part of the human population still lacks any kind of human rights.

Im really worried about our two girls and I cant stand the thought of having to put them down - thats simply not an option!

Please help me as much as you possibly can - any advice is much appreciated.

Kind regards/Tony


----------



## BandPipe (Feb 19, 2009)

I would suggest contacting Kathi at Adopt A Pet. She is from a rural area in Ontario. She often takes in dogs and does transports from the states. I'm sure if she can't help she might know someone who can. I adopted my newest dog from her. 

Although, there must be a closer place too.
What kind of dogs are they?

Adopt-a-pet


----------



## rawkus (Jan 23, 2008)

BandPipe: Do you have an email adress for this lady?

Well, the dogs are two mediumsized girls. Ill see if I can attach a decent picture. We tokk both of them in, straight from the street ourselves.


----------



## BandPipe (Feb 19, 2009)

I sent you her email address as a private message. Hopefully, she will be able to help.

What kind of dogs do you have?
If any of them resemble a pitbull, Ontario is probably not the best place for them. We have a ban and all of the dogs have to be neutered, on a leash at all times when in public and be muzzled.


----------



## rawkus (Jan 23, 2008)

BandPipe: Hello. Thanks for the email, will send her a brief one tomorrow.

The dogs ar mixedbreed. One looks like she would have some Border Collie mixed with something very slender. The other one(beige) looks like a staffy mix with something. Her face reminds me about staffys, at least a bit. im really not good on judging breeds, sorry. But def none of them are Pits.


----------



## BandPipe (Feb 19, 2009)

Did you manage to get a hold of her?


----------



## rawkus (Jan 23, 2008)

BandPipe: Hi, sorry for the delayed answer. Have been very busy, so havent had the chance to email yet.

Will do as soon as I get a spare minute


----------

